# '68 AMF Jet Pilot



## ohdeebee (Oct 3, 2012)

Just bought this from the original owner. Slapped some new whitewalls on it and took it for a ride! Probably the coolest part is that I have full documentation on this bike. Brochures, sales slip, receipts, warranty info, license documentation, everything!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 4, 2012)

OMG! That is sweet! This has got to be one of the coolest AMF Roadmasters I have ever seen. A cool bike with full paperwork. This is very rare since I don't think AMF sold as many bikes as the Big Three (Huffy, Murray, and Schwinn). To give you an idea of the rarity, this is the bicycle equivalent to finding a '68 AMX with the window sticker still on it. How many of those are around?

Now, how much is it worth? I can't say. Normally, these AMF cruisers are beaten, battered, and the tank and rack are gone. So you have the condition. Two, the color. That is what makes it so cool is I normally see these in red or the occasional gold, never green. Then you have the all the documentation.

Be gentle with this one, it is a rare specimen indeed!


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 4, 2012)

It's for sale.... Or trade....


----------



## Stingman (Oct 23, 2012)

Very rarely you get a story of where a bike came from and what not. Almost never do you get the original paperwork! Awesome bike you have there and rare too! Nice find!


----------



## cadillacbike (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice clean bike. love the color.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 26, 2012)

Like I said, bikes like this are what collectors like us dream about. If you were local and I was going to buy another bike, this would be it!


----------

